# Please help



## Cwalker935 (Jun 22, 2014)

I need to save face with my wife, sister and brother in law and am looking for some suggestions.  I recently attended an outdoor wedding in the mountains of North Carolina.  After enjoying locally brewed beer and participating in a bourbon tasting, I stumbled over a piece of heavily weathered wood.  I picked it up and started carrying it to the car and was subjected several derisive comments like "what are you going to do make a pen with that"?  Stubborn pride being what it is, I am going to make a pen with it.  I am not sure but think that it might be pine of some sort.  I have a pressure pot but have not done any stabilizing or waste wood blanks.  Any suggestions for making something really special out of this wood? The wood is reasonably solid.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 22, 2014)

As a maker of beer and pens...I'll stabilize it for you...maybe a suggestion or two on a kit that may work. Turning the pen may find you out of the woof woof house!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't think it's pine.  I think it's dogwood.  Got a pic prior to cuttin?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 22, 2014)

I did not take a picture prior to cutting, it was just a weathered grey chunk of wood without any bark.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jun 22, 2014)

Casting some worthless wood blanks is a good idea - but there aren't too many voids in most of them for the resin to fill (unless you create some voids). Frankly, I like the 2nd from the left and the far right. I think the knots might make interesting features. Maybe Sierra/Gatsby?

Also, how about just dying one? Dunk a lighter one in red or yellow vegetable dye. If it's grey, might even try blue. 

But be careful on the pride thing. It can cause real trouble. DAMHIKT


----------



## rblakemore (Jun 23, 2014)

The wood looks pretty solid and I doubt that it needs to be stabilized. The fourth from the left has a nice edge on the top and could be cut for a piece of cast worthless.  I like the knots and curly areas also.  Instead of a single piece pen, how about a two piece which will show off more wood and grain??


----------

